# Fish menu



## olympus (Jan 4, 2009)

What are a couple of good fish choices to feed my tegu that you guys know from experience?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 4, 2009)

We feed them Tilapia once a week.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jan 4, 2009)

Convict cichlid for treats. Fed live.

Caught and cleaned personally: Bass, Crappie, Blue Gill, etc.


----------



## Kazzy (Jan 4, 2009)

I've caught, gutted, and cleaned blue gill and small cat fish for mine. I gut them because of the risk of swallowed fishing lines and hooks.


----------



## nrokin (Feb 26, 2009)

is red salmon or halibut good? we get alot of that up here in alaska during summer and it would be nice to put the filet-o- freezer to use!


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 26, 2009)

salmon is one of the best... Last time I wen't to alaska the rivers/streams were full of them


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 26, 2009)

Mine is a HUGE fan of tilapia. Once he had a taste he refused to eat anything else the whole week (except crickets). He smelled of fish so bad haha. 

Anyway, finally he's done gorging on that so we are back to a variety. He's OCD.


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 26, 2009)

ashesc212 said:


> Mine is a HUGE fan of tilapia. Once he had a taste he refused to eat anything else the whole week (except crickets). He smelled of fish so bad haha.
> 
> Anyway, finally he's done gorging on that so we are back to a variety. He's OCD.


YES!! Ours love it!! That's the first thing they eat if I mix it in turkey. Makes for some stinky poo.


----------



## nrokin (Feb 26, 2009)

hehe sweet yay!! now summer just needs to get here so i can have one shipped !!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Feb 26, 2009)

Do ya'll feed your fish as fillets or with the bones? Going fishing tomorrow to try and nab a few free meals for me and the lizard.


----------



## SamBobCat (May 25, 2014)

Is it ok to feed halibut??


----------



## Josh (May 29, 2014)

In your guys' experience, what fish should one avoid feeding because of bones or other issues?


----------

